# Training to use a harnass and leash



## BentleysMama (Dec 26, 2012)

At what age/size should I start working with Bentley on walking on a leash? Are there any recommendations on what type to get?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I started mine(in the house) not long after I got them. When they had all of their shots, then I took them outside. I think if you wait a while, they 're harder to get used to the harness and leash.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

When I first got Sophie I was determined to have her leash trained by the time she was done with her shots, she had a different idea. My little one was too tiny for any of the harness', she just recently gained enough weight to fit into the smallest size sold in stores, and even then I have to make it the tightest it will go. I would have started right away though


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You can sew the harness so it's tighter. It really needs no sewing skills. Only a thread and a needle. Just sew off a part of the harness so the total length is shorter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I started Grace day two.... Like Deb I did it in the house.

She had this ridiculously tiny adorable harness... I kept it... sigh. Her baby harness LOL

She had a Bark Appeal - the wrap around one.... I loved it because it didn't have to go over her head, was safe for her trachea, and it was so easy to put on. It also had a good velcro piece on the top where you close it so I could snug it but as she grew it gave about 2 inches. Such a great fit, even when she was super tiny it didn't fall off. Our neighbor got a small puppy (beagle mix) and loved Grace's puppy harness so got their puppy one. 

http://barkappeal.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=6&Itemid=63

She fit into the XXS for about 3 months then the XS. After the XS we went to another harness because she was closer to her full size.

It fit around my wrist.

First I let her wear the harness with the leash (I shortened it up a bit - about 3-4 ft)... and then after she was okay with that we'd "walk" around the house or around the yard in back (our backyard was safe for her).

For walks outside or in public places it is best to wait until they have all their puppy shots. Especially right now - it is the season for sickies....even for dogs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a cat harness when they were so small,


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

When I first got Leila, she was too small for a dog harness, so I bought a kitten collar. I walked her in the house with it just so she could get a feel for it. I don't recommend collars since their tracheas can collapse, so when I had that collar on her I was extra cautious not to let her neck pull it. Like I said, it was just for her to get used to having something on and a leash. I let her walk where she wanted and I just followed. She mainly just wanted to stay at my feet at that time and took steps every time I did. Also, I only did it for a few minutes at a time. About a week later, I found tiny dog harnesses at Pet Supply Plus and switched to that. She's out grown that now and I either make her dresses with a D-ring sewn on them or use a harness, mainly her step-in harness that's real soft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BentleysMama (Dec 26, 2012)

Great information and thank you Tori (Grace'sMom) for the link. Love those. I will start him this week. I am so looking forward to when he can go out with me for a walk in the park.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I throw a show lead on them on day one and let them walk around the house with it.


----------



## BentleysMama (Dec 26, 2012)

jmm said:


> I throw a show lead on them on day one and let them walk around the house with it.


About how long each time do they wear the show lead while you are training them?


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I started Khloee right away, but slowly. I put the harness and connected the leash to it while we were inside for a few minutes each day so she could get used to the weight of it. I don't want to take her out on walks until she has all her vaccines (1 left), but I knew she would need to be semi-acclimated for puppy classes.

I had the same problem as a lot of people on here about harnesses and collars (for ID) fitting , and actually went through 3 sets that were sized XXS but still too big! But then I was at petco and found a line specifically for toy breeds and puppies! I want to buy a buddy belt eventually, but until then, that line is a god send!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I let them drag it for 15-20 minutes...I try to include lots of play time to distract the dog. 
I also train with a treat for the dog to stick their head into the lead. That way any time I hold a leash my dog will come running to me for it - good safety


----------

